# Isolationsprüfung?



## Poldi007 (6 Juli 2011)

Wie gehe ich bei der Isolationsprüfung vor?

Der Schaltschrank beinhaltet Frequenzumrichter, Schütze, relais, Sicherungsautomaten, Motorschutzschalter, Taster und Lampen.
Teilweise eine SPS.
Einspeisung ist 400V. Intern machen wir uns über einen Trafo 230V bzw. 24v DC.
Müssen alle geräte abgeklemmt werden?
Werden alles Strokreise extra geprüft?

Wo finde ich das in er Norm?
Danke im voraus


----------



## MSB (6 Juli 2011)

Wie viele Threads willst du jetzt eigentlich noch aufmachen?

Zur Norm auch das wurde dir schon mindestens 5x geschrieben,
entweder 0113-1 oder 0100-600, u.U. auch beides.

P.S.
Im übrigen darfst du laut o.g. Normen/TRBS 1203 überhaupt nichts prüfen, bzw. dein Brötchenspender,
darf dich ohne weitergehende Qualifikation nichts prüfen lassen.
http://www.elektrofachkraft.de/fach...von-elektrofachkraft-und-befahigter-person-2/


----------

